# Oil with less consumption?



## helldiver14 (Jul 4, 2016)

I have a 08 FSI GTI Stg 2 and am currently running Mobil 1 0w-40 and am constantly having to check it. No leaks, just seems to be burning it off. I've thought about switching to Rotella T6, Possibly Castrols Euro Spec and have heard good things about Penzoil. Would you recommend I just stick with the M1 or try another brand? Thanks!


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

I've wondered similar for exactly the same reasons. I have run Castrol and it wasn't terrible but did not provide as well as M1 (it was not in as good shape at the 5K mark but was adequate). I have not tried Penzoil as the price breakdown has not been as good. I understand Rotella is for diesel and the contents are NOT for gasoline engines as they can be harmful to the catalytic converter. There are those who will slam this talk BUT...why risk ruining the converter? Expensive they are. Nobody can dismiss the fact that the emissions from those oils are harmful to your coverter, they will just dismiss that as that they are not numerous so you have lots of time before it goes bad, and that is good enough for some extra "goodiness" for you head and associated parts. Maybe they are right but it seems like robbing peter to pay paul. M1 is a great oil and it does better than adequate for our cam followers and vvt. Do your own analysis and do what you wish, if you are careful and thorough you will make out fine. I follow spec. 

Cheers. :thumbup:


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

I ran either Mobil 1 or Castrol VW Spec oil in my 08 2.0 TSI and had the usual high burn off with no visible leaks for 1st 100K or so and then switched to Ravenol VMO VW Spec oil I buy on line for a premium price but I like the fact there is little burn off in 5L change intervals which should equate to less carbon buildup in the upper intake of the heads.

I have not done an oil analysis which would be helpful to know if I should be waiting to 7,500 or more before I change filter and oil.

I had the misfortune of a valve spring breaking at 125K that lead to the head being removed and rebuilt at VW Dealer, the head mechanic was amazed how clean engine was (Mobil 1/Castrol) and the honing lines on the cylinder walls could still be seen indicating very little if any wear.

I have read other having good results with "German" made VW Spec oils like Motul, IMO don't use oils designed for diesels in our turbo engines and put in a VW Spec oil for your type of engine.

I''m at 156K and burn about 1/2 quart every 5K and engine is as tight as Day 1 with APR Stage 1 Tune


----------



## helldiver14 (Jul 4, 2016)

rcprato said:


> I ran either Mobil 1 or Castrol VW Spec oil in my 08 2.0 TSI and had the usual high burn off with no visible leaks for 1st 100K or so and then switched to Ravenol VMO VW Spec oil I buy on line for a premium price but I like the fact there is little burn off in 5L change intervals which should equate to less carbon buildup in the upper intake of the heads.
> 
> I have not done an oil analysis which would be helpful to know if I should be waiting to 7,500 or more before I change filter and oil.
> 
> ...



Looks like I'll be sticking with my M1 and Wix combo. I'm currently at 160k and 20k of that APR 2. Hopefully many more miles out of this.


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

I'll leave this right here - https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-prod...00-percent-synthetic-motor-oil/?code=AZFQT-EA


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

*Oil Consumption*

I have Oil Consumption Slowed Down in many Different Engines , by using a Marine Grade Oil 
Oils with Proper Zinc Anti Wear Additives ..


----------



## SnakeEarl (Dec 11, 2013)

Redline has low % of evaporation and breakdown with ester-based formula. Castrol and mobile are quite a bit higher. Amsoil is also good.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

helldiver14 said:


> I have a 08 FSI GTI Stg 2 and am currently running Mobil 1 0w-40 and am constantly having to check it. No leaks, just seems to be burning it off. I've thought about switching to Rotella T6, Possibly Castrols Euro Spec and have heard good things about Penzoil. Would you recommend I just stick with the M1 or try another brand? Thanks!


I had the same issue with my previous TDI. When I used Rotella T6, my catch can would fill
up almost 2 times before each oil change. I switched to DELO400, it all stopped. These
are for diesel engines mind you, but I did find the one that stopped the consumption.

DO NOT use Rotella T6 in your gas motor, it is a diesel motor oil.

I use Castrol Edge 5W40 in my TSI, seems to be fine.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Did another oil change today, and not a lot of consumption, still pulled 6.5
quarts out of the engine. Been using the Castrol Edge 5W40, and on the back
has the 501, 502 and 505 certification.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

PowerslavePA said:


> Did another oil change today, and not a lot of consumption, still pulled 6.5
> quarts out of the engine. Been using the Castrol Edge 5W40, and on the back
> has the 501, 502 and 505 certification.


Just did another oil change on 7/27, puled more than 7 quarts out... I guess when
it sits a while, more oil gets tot he pan... 6.5 last time, over 7 this time, and I have not
been topping off...


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

M1 0w-40 burns off fast. Also, I'd like to see more HT/HS in your modded engine. I'd go for Rotella or Mobil 1 High Miles. The 5w-30 M1 HM will actually be less volatile and stay thicker than the 0w-40. It has higher additive levels too. Mix in some 10w-30 HM if climate allows. The extra thick 10w30 HM should help a lot, but there's a super thick 10w-40.

Try some 2-cycle oil in the gas at 500:1, double the first does. TCW-3 is "ashless" and will seal rings and tidy up the combustion chamber I buy it by the gallon at WalMart for like $11, it's the best $11 you can spend.

But yeah, the M1 HiMiles is the bomb.

https://mobiloil.com/en/motor-oils/mobil-1/mobil-1-high-mileage


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

FSI is tough on oil.










502 is a weak old spec too.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Piston soak thru the sparkplug holes a few oz of light oils and solvents mixed and poured in to free up the ring packs. Pour it in (turkey baster) crank, let sit overnight....crank...replace plugs start and do an intake cleaning (Seafoam treatment)

Do this with the 2 cycle oil in the gas and see if your consumption decreases, then switch oils.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow, three posts in a row, when ONE with all that information would do, AND
in other threads. Way to fatten up your post count. Since the Mods are allowing
it, I am going to do it too...


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Hey, a post with no content, except to say stfu.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Another Post....


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

With no content...


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

No, YOU.... STFU,AH...


----------



## John"A" (Sep 8, 2017)

I ran Mobil 1 ESP 5w40 in my 2.0 TDI for 80k miles and it was great. However it was discountinued so I switched to the Mobil 1 euro spec 5w30 ESP and continued to 120k miles and shortly after switching it gained nearly 2mpg. Both oils remained steady on the dipstick so if it used oil it was very little.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

John"A" said:


> I ran Mobil 1 ESP 5w40 in my 2.0 TDI for 80k miles and it was great. However it was discountinued so I switched to the Mobil 1 euro spec 5w30 ESP and continued to 120k miles and shortly after switching it gained nearly 2mpg. Both oils remained steady on the dipstick so if it used oil it was very little.


Was replaced with their 0w30, which you can't use.

Yes, you would get a slight increase with the lighter weight oil.

Mobile has the Delvac 1 ESP 5W40, not approved by WW, but can use it. It is still a Low SAPS
oil.

Their 1 ESP M was also replaced, with 0W30 X1. 

T6 and DELO400 do not have 507.00 approval, but I used them for 243,000 miles on my 2013 TDI...

Later just used the DELO400, because of less consumption...


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

giantsnation said:


> I'll leave this right here - https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-prod...00-percent-synthetic-motor-oil/?code=AZFQT-EA


No reason to crap on this thread. Becoming part of the Amsoil cult will do nothing for his concern.


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

Started using Liquimoly 5w-40. Wow what a difference! 3/4 qt. per change cycle. There really is a difference. Same spec as the others though.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

This may start a war I can't fend off...but I think Mobil 1 is all Marketing. I notice the same when I use Mobil. It's actually really dangerous, because you need to constantly check your oil, or you could be very low (defeats purpose of longevity or extended OCI). Neither Castrol (OE - 5-40, or 0-40), or Liquimoly 5-40 burned a SINGLE DROP in about 5-6k miles!! Why would I buy a "High performance" oil, only to constantly need to top-off, like I own a crappy Harley. I never follow the crowd, Mobil included. Liquimoly and Castrol are great.

Someone else made a great point. When do you ever,.....EVER see a car die or even have ANY issues caused by oil. My father had a car last 260K miles on absolute garbage oil from LubeXpress (Last meaning he donated the car with 120LBS compression, each cylinder). You will DEFINITELY see issues in your Transmission, clutch, suspension, RUST, steering, interior finishes, etc. before you will EVER see an issue related to Oil. Picture all the fox-body mustangs that are absolute TRAIN WRECKS...that still run and have power...but everything else is destroyed

THAT SAID...Just make sure to use a VW spec oil in your TSI. Coking of turbo's is no joke.:laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:,


----------



## Kicking Fire 3 (Jan 29, 2017)

I have the cr150 tdi and am running liquimoly 10w60. Have not used a drop of oil running the cr190 turbo. Oil is just starting to grey ( diesel thing) after 5500 miles. 0w-40 505 mobile was burning off on me and god forbid pentosin 5w-30 507 smoked like a chimney - I got multiple engine lights having to pull over and undo the cap with the engine running, downright embarrassing. Going to attempt amsoil (not going Walmart mobile 15w-50, give me liquimoly) 5w-30 diesel and see how that works. 15w-40 works great but still barely makes it to 10k for me. I am finding it hard to run gas/diesel oils like liquimoly without a 5k interval, 7qts of liquimoly 10w-60 for $65 Amazon. Practically have to run strictly diesel specific for me, hard to find heavy duty synthetic diesel oil at common shops sometimes. 
You will notice your car not being rev happy anymore but you’ll maintain boost, double check foot position knowing when to let off for overboost idiot light - really sucks when you are overtaking on highway or in the mountains - keep it in manual mode (dsg) and you’ll never get overboost knowing your gears.


----------



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

Seems like people think a 0W-40 oil is like a 5W-40 only better. Nope. They're made from a thinner base stock with additional thickening agents. Of course a less viscous oil is going to burn off faster. There's no free lunch!


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

Fogcat said:


> Started using Liquimoly 5w-40. Wow what a difference! 3/4 qt. per change cycle. There really is a difference. Same spec as the others though.


Would Like to Hear More Details are *You stating that at 10,000 Miles You had 3/4 Qt. Missing as in Evaporated - Through the PVC system or You believe it is Used . . . ???

*


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

giantsnation said:


> I'll leave this right here - https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-prod...00-percent-synthetic-motor-oil/?code=AZFQT-EA


You have been brainwashed. Have you started mumbling stray Amsoil nonsense to random strangers yet? Do you have the Amsoil cap and jacket yet? Amsoil does not have even a single approval for any of their products from VW. Because they say so is *not* a manufacturers approval. The same oil for Diesel and Gas engines? Really?

The beauty of Amsoils limited warranty is that if their products ever damaged someone engine, the burden of proof for the car owner would be so astronomical that Amsoil would never pay even a dime in damages to anybody.

*AMSOIL European Car Formula 5W-40 Synthetic Motor Oil (AFL) is engineered for use in gasoline or diesel vehicles that require any of the following specifications:*

API SN, SM, CF...
ACEA C3; Chrysler MS-10850
GM dexos 2™
Volkswagen 502.00, 505.01
Ford WSS-M2C917-A
Renault 0700, 0710
*Manufacturer Approvals:** BMW Longlife-04; MB-Approval 229.51; Porsche A40

*All trademarked names and images are the property of their respective owners and may be registered marks in some countries. There is no affiliation or endorsement claim, express or implied, made by their use. AMSOIL products are formulated to meet or exceed the performance requirements set forth by the manufacturers of all applications shown/listed here. *(Because we (Amsoil) say so). * 
*Amsoil could slap this disclaimer on bacon grease and the statement would still be correct and defendable in a court of law.
*
https://people.howstuffworks.com/cult7.htm 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snake_oil


----------



## Jack Watts (Jul 19, 2015)

stratclub said:


> You have been brainwashed. Have you started mumbling stray Amsoil nonsense to random strangers yet? Do you have the Amsoil cap and jacket yet? Amsoil does not have even a single approval for any of their products from VW. Because they say so is *not* a manufacturers approval. The same oil for Diesel and Gas engines? Really?


I'm not an Amsoil guy (never used their motor oil), but the above doesn't make much sense. 

1) there are TONS of oils that are suitable for gas and diesel engines. I'm actually not aware of a single 504 rated oil (gas) that's not also 507 rated (diesel). Amsoil does also have an option that meets for the formal VW builder approval: https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-prod...ropean-car-formula-5w-30-synthetic-motor-oil/

Again, I don't even use the stuff, but the anti-Amsoil crowd seem to be just as fanatical as the Amsoil fanatics... 

As far as oil choice and consumption, it's possible a lower-noack oil will reduce consumption. It's also possible a thinner or thicker oil will reduce consumption (depends were the oil is going). If one is looking for a low noack oil, I think it's hard beat Mobil 1's ESP 5W30. I have very little consumption with this on my BPY (which is a bit of an oil drinker). It's one of the lowest noack oils out there.


----------

